# Stress Tabs



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I just started taking stresstabs tonight. Wish me luck.

Check em out http://www.hocks.com/stresstabs-energy-tablet-60ct.html

-Zach


----------



## Effy (Apr 12, 2011)

Good luck!







I'm curious though, why are you taking this?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Effy said:


> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I am going to see if it will help my DR at all. This supplement also contains a lot of vitamin B which I think I might also be low of. But I am going to give it a try to see if It helps. I read reviews of It taking the edge of anxiety and depression on a lot of people too.

-Zach


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Found out that those Stresstabs had a lot of caffeine in them. Made my anxiety worse...


----------



## htery (May 25, 2011)

Finally i got it right medicine stress tab energy Thanks ! for procure me needful information.Actually i used many tablets but not effected for my body.
-----------------
Free database of eco friendly companies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

I get all of those things in my multivitamin pak (animal pak)


----------

